
Show HN: Wise Notifications – the missing web push notifications for iOS - acip
https://wisenotifications.com
======
acip
In the US, ~29% of website visitors are using iOS notifications.

As web push notifications are not supported by iOS, we have launched Wise
Notifications. It allows you to send notifications to your website visitors
via the Wise Notifications App ( [https://itunes.apple.com/lr/app/wise-
notifications/id1448382...](https://itunes.apple.com/lr/app/wise-
notifications/id1448382937) ).

For a smooth implementation, a WordPress plugin and API are available.

